# Anyone use a 10x lens or greater.



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just curious? I love using my 8x and was thinking of going stronger for longer distances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

1 diopter here for long ranges


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Not possible. You WONT be able to find or see your target. How do I know? I've tried.


----------



## Kyudo Novice (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump it back up to the top to try to get more input: 

I'm also using an 8X lens in my FS Compound. I made immediate improved scores and group size the day I switched up in power. My muscle control in steadying improved significantly over the following year. I can't help but believe that a little more magnification with equal clarity could result in improvement. 

Correct me if I'm wrong; 
I understand that a small 10X lens can be machined into the center of a 4X or 6X lens, so you can better find your target inside the scope ring.

Isn't there anyone else out there who has tried or continues to use a 10X lens?


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

Kyudo Novice said:


> Bump it back up to the top to try to get more input:
> 
> I'm also using an 8X lens in my FS Compound. I made immediate improved scores and group size the day I switched up in power. My muscle control in steadying improved significantly over the following year. I can't help but believe that a little more magnification with equal clarity could result in improvement.
> 
> ...


I had a 10x made. Using #3 Clarifier I could not make out the target face. It was a stretch with 8x for me to get a clear picture. I got a 7x which seems the highest I can go to still get a good clear picture. 

I have all slider sights and by moving the sight in and out I couldn't get it work for me. 

I don't wear glasses so let's say I have good vision. 

I called specialty archery to see if they had #4 clarifier but said demand was way too low so they never made one. 

I connected with an optometrist that is a bow hunter and had never used lens so I'm meeting up with him with my gear to see if can get my 10x to work for me. 

Keep you posted. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I shot a 10X for a couple of years and thought I was shooting OK. A friend talked me into trying a 6X and I realized that with the 10X I was tensing up more than I realized. Movement is much easier to see and I was subconsciously trying to force the pin on the X. This led to drive by punching, and good scores in practice, but horrible scores in competition. 

My improvement with 6X has been so significant that I plan to go to 4X this indoor season.

You can see more clearly with 10X, but that is not always a good thing.

Allen


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I shoot rings only and I am using the x6 and x8 and x10 lenses. 
But toke me a long way training my brain for x10, you must train how to ignore the moving image
with rings I don't really need a very sharp image but to bring the ring closer....
instead of a lens in the peep I've got myself this shooting frame from competition pistol shooters:



































(this is a 80 yard shot, with a x10 lens and 29mm scope the view boundary cuts out the outer black ring)

When you look straight the lens frame is not in the way, when you aim through the peep the lens is centered in field of view.
The glass inside that frame I am making myself from blanks (we can get blanks from our optometrists and with some labour time hand-grind to the lens frame), 
but if I remember well you can order them from the manufacturer as well


----------



## ss315 (Apr 22, 2015)

bigHUN said:


> I shoot rings only and I am using the x6 and x8 and x10 lenses. But toke me a long way training my brain for x10, with rings I don't really need a very sharp image but to bring the ring closer....
> instead of a lens in the peep I've got myself this shooting frame from competition pistol shooters:
> 
> View attachment 5000745
> ...


That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BigHUN,

Can you tell me what your uncorrected vision is and what lens you use in the glasses?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I need (plus) glasses for reading "from hands" 
and for computer work I use (plus) 1.5 diopter, otherwise I hate to wear glasses for anything else during day. If that is what you asking for.
I wanted to do laser surgery for correcting the depth of view but I was told will move the far sighted and short sited vision somewhere to a middle, and temporary only,
because I am a smoker and eventually after couple years my vision will get back to current. 
I can help myself 1.st stop smoking and then will see how the story develops /// so ....no guaranty would stay.
In mean time I use this shooting frame with (minus) -1.7 diopter with the (plus) x10 lens and (minus) -1.5 or -1.2 diopter with (plus) x8 lens

The bottom line is, in my case
With no lens in the peep I can see the far target ring nicely with x6, a little fussy with x8 and almost no sharp edges with x10, but when using my lenses (behind a peep) the picture cleared. 
Now comes the problem with the pin. How can I see both the pin and the target both reasonably clear?
I started using larger pins, when I started I use 0.04" fiber optic pins, then I tried 0.06" and 0.08" and finally ended up with a 0.12" and 0.16" fiber optic rod (a wide range available from Shrewd), also Beiter has a nice selection of pins and dots


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Forgot to say!
lately, in low light condition I can't see sh*t, like shooting in my basement or deep in the woods....all - the target and centering the scope and seeing clearly the pin I can't do as used to be.
FITA yes, on open field high light under sunlight, best when the light is diffuse like overcast, but indoors or deep in the bush...
So, this why I needed to find some larger pins.
Working now in basement to clear my practice range, this made me to come back with a comment.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*vs peep clarifiers and verifiers*

Now, since I told you about my way of doing things,
I need to explain further why I chose - not having a lens inside peep...

I am using blank peep inserts from specialty archery, mostly reworking the smallest possible holes. 
I have made couple closer sizes to accommodate the 29mm scopes I prefer to use. Sames as with photo cameras, smaller aperture hole = deeper depth of view.

In difficult weather conditions like fog or rain having any (verifier or clarifier) lens inside the peep - would make the game harder and most likely impossible.
Also, lets not forget that with changing the weather conditions the string will most likely turn - directly effecting the optical centerline between eye pupil to target.

So, I toke out the lens from the peep aperture and place it again back "inline" to aiming centerline, I still have the clarifier/verifier lens but not effected by a string angle and easier to clean in fog or rain or dust...


----------



## AAOutdoors (Feb 20, 2014)

I use 3x just enough to clear up the lines

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

When I first started shooting "indoor spots" I used an 8x with a red clarified. The target was s little blurry and I had to use a black stick on dot, a large one, in order to see it good because the clarifier made the dot "fuzz out". I shot some of my best scores and most consistent scores with this set up. The last couple of indoor seasons (before taking a 3 year break) I ran a lower powered lens, 3x and 4x with an up pin and green fiber. 

Are you guys shooting 3d with your 8x and up lenses? If so how is that working in low light conditions? What type and size fiber are you running in order to be able to see it as well? This I ask because the clarifiers blurr my fiber pins out bad!!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> ...Are you guys shooting 3d with your 8x and up lenses? If so how is that working in low light conditions? What type and size fiber are you running in order to be able to see it as well? This I ask because the clarifiers blurr my fiber pins out bad!!


I don't think the x8 lens is any good for 3d....too big "magnification" and you would be lost inside that 3d foam somewhere between colors trying to locate your spot. I don't think many use even x6 for 3d. 
For target rings yes because wherever you'r pin is floating inside the ring you know where is the center of that ring.
What pin size? You have to try that for yourself, to have both the pin and the target reasonably clear. Only smallest peep apertures can help you with depth of view.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

bigHUN, Do you shoot indoor spots? Five spot and Vegas face? If so what's your set up? And what does that set up give you a "view" of? Basically what do you see...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know, maybe really bad vision or one has nerves of steel. I tried Ole Man Archer's 10X years back at a 3D. We were shooting a McKenzie Leopard, 20 yards I think. Got where I could see and then realized I wasn't looking at the 10 ring. It was the X ring and moving all over the place, loosing it at times. I didn't even try to shoot.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> bigHUN, Do you shoot indoor spots? Five spot and Vegas face? If so what's your set up? And what does that set up give you a "view" of? Basically what do you see...


Here in canada I shoot indoors over winter only, I have several clubs around me in reasonable driving distance (my club is 10 minutes away but, up to one hour driving around in Toronto is not so bad), occasionally I drive a bit further for a 70 meter indoor range. Long ranges are my favorite, I feel more relaxed and comfortable, especially on open air 
I don't really enjoy 20 yard=18 meter spots but this what we got over winter. For reference I was once 2nd place indoor National, so not really just dry talking. 
For years a 0.009" or 0.019" pin is a no go if I want to see bot the pin and the target perfectly clear, at all. Again repeating, a smaller peep hole is a big help with depth of view.
I switch to Beiter scopes only for reason they have a large variety in scopes and especially with "center dots or pins", I admit their lenses are not so perfect (maybe not reasonable for 3d but good enough for high contrast rings) but if we google for better alternatives a way better 29mm glass lens quality is not a problem. Still the dots/circles/pins are my goal and Beiter have them in scale.
For example, my scope is out on 7" extension, the x8 lens brings the ring closer, I can have a 90% Vegas yellow center covered with a dot with just a thin yellow ring to the red line...this is just perfect for centering. Change the lens to pupil distance and change the lens power then change the pin/dot size on a given target ring distance and you get a coverage, right?
Not off topic,
any change we need to train, train for a scope size, for a dot size, for a lens, for a scope extension ect. We need to train the brain. Once becomes part of a sub-consciousness only then we can start practicing for scores. I can not say we can not combine the two mode of shooting but must be aware of what is what.


----------



## archeryguy17 (Apr 25, 2013)

8xbut I would like to try a 10!


----------

